# My first fatty!



## paulmart (May 19, 2013)

image.jpg



__ paulmart
__ May 19, 2013






I'd never heard of fatties before i joined this forum 1 week ago. Most of the fatties ive seen in this forum, i want to try
This is a copy of the "italian fatty", but slightly modified

Bacon
Sausage meat (50% mild 50% hot)
Red pepper
Orange pepper
Mushroom
Yellow onion
Mozzarella
Oragano
Rosemary
Thyme
Cummin

Im fairly new to smokers
I have a napoleon apollo 3 in 1 water smoker
This is only my 3rd time using a smoker. Ive never been able to get the internal temp over 190 degrees, but the previous times i used it. This wind was fairly strong. Also, today its predicted to thunderstorm:(
I have a spot where the smoker will stay out of the rain and most of the wind
But i'll listen to any advice i can get!


----------



## paulmart (May 19, 2013)

Still the same problem:(













image.jpg



__ paulmart
__ May 19, 2013





I cannot get it hot enough

Anyone?


----------



## davidhef88 (May 19, 2013)

Factory therms are notorious for being very inaccurate. Check another therm in boiling water and see if it reads 212. Put that in your smoker and see what your temp is. You may want to check amazenproducts.com (a sponsor here) and look into the maverick et732. In doing a chicken right now the therm on my smoker says 285 and my maverick( which I know is accurate) is reading 356.


----------



## paulmart (May 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ paulmart
__ May 20, 2013






Man these were good!


----------



## jp61 (May 20, 2013)

Nice job Paul! The fatties look good!


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2013)

They do look good.  Was the bacon crispy?


----------



## paulmart (May 20, 2013)

The bacon was still pretty juicy

I had reached an internal temp of 164..ish so i pulled them off, wrapped in tinfoil and let rest for 20 minutes.

Today i picked up the maveric dual prong thermometer.
(The only place i could find it in edmonton was BBQ country)
As it was only my 3rd or 4th time smoking, the guess work was too stressfull.

I had around 10 people over (most of which are "foodies), all went back for seconds! And many took pictures of the fatty.

Some were making new names for it like "bacon kinder surprise" or "russian doll of bacon"

No one got sick! lol

My wife an i are talking about doing a festive fatty with turkey, cranberry, and stuffing;)
PATEND PENDING!!!

This forum is incredible for a newbie like me. Im going to be involved for a long time! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2013)

Great looking fatty! The new therm will reduce your stress level.


----------



## davidhef88 (May 21, 2013)

Congrats on the maverick. 
You may be looking at patent infringement charges. Lol
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130980/thanksgiving-fatty


----------



## paulmart (May 21, 2013)

[emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]
And here we thought we were sooooo clever!


----------



## bagbeard (May 28, 2013)

smoked two on my char broil off set smoker.  8 people ate them before the plates came out.  it was a feeding frenzy at the counter. used cherry and maple. no charcoal. followed the recipe in Jeff's new book.  cant wait to experiment!













smokin fatties.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ May 28, 2013


















fatties smoked.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2013)

Nice Fatties.Paulmart. (I almost said Walmart)LOL.

Keep doing these are easier than imagined , Huh ?

One of my favorite dishes. Trouble is getting the $$ to make them.LOL

Have a great Summer and as always . . .


----------



## paulmart (May 29, 2013)

These are so fun to make and a huge show stopper. Much easier then they look for any new comers who are hesitant to attempt

Also, if you run into trouble, post in on SMF, the instant responses are amazing. This community is tight!

I cant wait to do my next fatty.


----------

